# Mushroom madness: Racism causes tensions among pickers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mushroom madness: Racism causes tensions among pickers

http://www.billingsgazette.com/inde...dnews/2002/06/02/build/local/82-mushrooms.inc


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Hmm, thats interesting. I personally can't stand commercial pickers no matter who/what they are!


----------



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

If there is that many of those tasty little buggers
Im ready for a road trip. 
any body want to be my back up


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I gotcha covered huntoct1.


----------

